# help ! boob job advice !



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

morning all !!

was wondering if anyone knew on here about boob jobs and training etc?

im thinking of going for it finally after many years and i am aware that i will need time off training etc but what happens in terms of growth of muscle etc ...has anyone on here had one ? and did they go behind the muscle or infront?

Thanks !!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol lots of threads on this in the powder room


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh god....

Wait for it..... wait for it....

Personally im all in favour of it!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol lots of threads on this in the powder room


oh really....i was just being lazy and wanted a quick answer lol will have a look


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Pics or no boobs! lol sorry had to say it! :whistling:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Not a fan myself, but I guess you might not be doing it for my benefit.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Not a fan of them tbh they dont look nice but up to you hun let us know what you decided


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Pics and we can decide if you need one or not! We could save you a considerable amount of cash!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Not a fan myself, but I guess you might not be doing it for my benefit.


GAY.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Barman said:


> Not a fan of them tbh they dont look nice but up to you hun let us know what you decided


 GAY.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

My dad owns a private surgery, PM with with any questions etc


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> My dad owns a private surgery, PM with with any questions etc


eeerrrr yeah so does my dad, PM me for cheap work :rolleye:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> GAY.


Lamest insult EVER! lol

You bummer!!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Lamest insult EVER! lol
> 
> You bummer!!!


Haha I'm not the one who's not openly admitting to liking boobs sergically enhanced to perfection! I'm geting a semi just thinking about these bad boy toys!!!!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Where's lil scoob to offer reassurance and advice to this poor damsel.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Haha I'm not the one who's not openly admitting to liking boobs sergically enhanced to perfection! I'm geting a semi just thinking about these bad boy toys!!!!


You're thinking about that synthol bloke, aren't you?! I'm sorry, but I heard he died. Lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You're thinking about that synthol bloke, aren't you?! I'm sorry, but I heard he died. Lol


No way?! He had some amazing bangers!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> Haha I'm not the one who's not openly admitting to liking boobs *sergically enhanced to perfection*! I'm geting a semi just thinking about these bad boy toys!!!!


aye...perfection


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye...perfection


You heartless [email protected]! Why would you ruin my imagination with sh!t like this??? Oh man I need a seat!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol lots of threads on this in the powder room


SHOOOO say nothing its a great thread,,let it stay here


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye...perfection


The t!ts themselves are in reletavly good shape compared to the rest ooof her.. i would


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sewing machine said:


> hey all yall boys on here lets meet up and have a boob job done together


 :confused1:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what cup size are you going from and to


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Haha I'm not the one who's not openly admitting to liking boobs sergically enhanced to perfection! I'm geting a semi just thinking about these bad boy toys!!!!


hate faje boobs, look a mess, like too balls stuck on a chest with no movement, el naturel #1


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye...perfection


That's like me on a cut.... But my boobs aren't that good.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Subbed!! Lol


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i love enhanced boobs , i love how they look ....er , and feel . i think they look great , go for it

ignore these guys , just scumbags , feel free to PM me any questions


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Can i feel them up tonight and amke a judgement for myself?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sewing machine said:


> i do mean it and ur hot


aww cheers babe. the :confused1: was bacause i didnt know wtf u were talking about x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sewing machine said:


> whats ur number


25. whats ur anus look like?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> hate faje boobs, look a mess, like too balls stuck on a chest with no movement, el naturel #1


 cheap bodged ones look ****! Good ones you can't even tell only the fact they are perfect!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> 25. whats ur anus look like?


Do you know you may be talking to a guy right now calling them babe and sh!t??? Hahahahahaha karma for showing me manky tittys


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> Do you know you may be talking to a guy right now calling them babe and sh!t??? Hahahahahaha karma for showing me manky tittys


i never thought it was a female tbh lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> i never thought it was a female tbh lol


 AND its from brighton..... Hahaha all I'm sayin!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread just reminded me of this! Lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

My ex had hers done behind the muscle other wise they would really feel fake!

She didn't exactly train but was laid up for few wks while it all healed up you gotta be prepared to sit it out for a while I'd imagine you could do some serious damage training after such surgery, could even undo the good work of your surgeon, which would defeat the purpose!

Any way good luck hope they turn out exactly as you've dreamed


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

just had a quick look through your profile pics and to be honnest i like your form as it is


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i never thought it was a female tbh lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 99090


u love it ya cvnt x


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread is exactly why they invented the powder room lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you all saying the OP is not a she?

Its not a she but a shim or is it a him? Come on wtf isit????????? lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Vickky said:


> morning all !!
> 
> was wondering if anyone knew on here about boob jobs and training etc?
> 
> ...


my girls got em- they make a "pocket" in the muscle. She trains hard (benches 20kg dumbelss or the olympic bar and 10kg on each side); is on AAS and has great muscle; if not for the implants, her fat loss from taking anti-oestrogens and AAS to build muscle and lose fat would mean she would have nothing at all by now...


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Are you all saying the OP is not a she?
> 
> Its not a she but a shim or is it a him? Come on wtf isit????????? lol


Damn! Oh she's nothing but all women that's for sure, already has a killer body IMO of course I'm only looking from a body builders perspective!......

Honestly I am


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

And enters the boyfriend.

Obviously you muppets are not aware Vicky's fella is a well known member on here !


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe we could all take a look and let you know of you need then 

I'm sure we've all seen enough to give constructive criticism...


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> And enters the boyfriend.
> 
> Obviously you muppets are not aware Vicky's fella is a well known member on here !


Might be in trouble for that one........


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye...perfection


Jesus this is not the look I want !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> My ex had hers done behind the muscle other wise they would really feel fake!
> 
> She didn't exactly train but was laid up for few wks while it all healed up you gotta be prepared to sit it out for a while I'd imagine you could do some serious damage training after such surgery, could even undo the good work of your surgeon, which would defeat the purpose!
> 
> Any way good luck hope they turn out exactly as you've dreamed


Thank you !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> my girls got em- they make a "pocket" in the muscle. She trains hard (benches 20kg dumbelss or the olympic bar and 10kg on each side); is on AAS and has great muscle; if not for the implants, her fat loss from taking anti-oestrogens and AAS to build muscle and lose fat would mean she would have nothing at all by now...


Yeah I'm not happy with what I have now all the body fat has gone !! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Damn! Oh she's nothing but all women that's for sure, already has a killer body IMO of course I'm only looking from a body builders perspective!......
> 
> Honestly I am


Lol of course from only a progress point of view right ! My fault for posting about boobs !!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Vickky said:


> morning all !!
> 
> was wondering if anyone knew on here about boob jobs and training etc?
> 
> ...


Yes, my last 4 gf's had them, 3 whilst I was with them - what do you exactly want to know?

Re original questions.

-My misses had one 2 weeks ago today so up to date on latest advice LOL

-6 weeks off training min

-If its a sizeable implant it makes sense to go behind the muscle as otherwise only the skin to hold the implant up so the breast will sag much sooner

-ATM my gf is only doing legs and cardio and the thought of upper body would be impossible, it hurts her too much

Anything else? I can recommend a good surgeon in Brussels, well priced and very very professional. Very good results too.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Theres 2 girls i work with that have had them and i honestly couldnt tell that they were fake. 1 is into training and said that they havent hampered her in any way (except for the weeks after where it was painful to raise her arms, her words  ), she thinks that they have improved / balanced out her frame.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yes, my last 4 gf's had them, 3 whilst I was with them - what do you exactly want to know?
> 
> Re original questions.
> 
> ...


So she's got 6 weeks off any activity or just upper body work ?

How did she find a reputable surgeon ?


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

I wish you all the best with this Vicky, I completely understand where you are coming from. I have never had any boobs even when I was fat, then I lost weight and it came from my boobs too.. life just isn't fair!! lol. I know a couple of people that have had breast augmentation and the recovery was pretty fast, they weren't into training though so couldn't really tell you how long you'd have to rest ect. I would say it would be a fair amount of time though, but everyones healing capabilities are different so could be longer or shorter than the average person. I think you will look great with it done, most fitness models have them as well, for exactly the same reason. If I could afford it I would defo consider it myself, one day!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Vickky said:


> So she's got 6 weeks off any activity or just upper body work ?
> 
> How did she find a reputable surgeon ?


She took about 8-10 days off leg work and any leg work is only with the machine weight or 5-10kg plates - any more she'd be screaming in agony. First week she could barely do anything for herself, would hurt to bring arms about her waist height - I literally stayed with her and did everything for her.

Upper body work resumes towards the end of November, playing it by feel.

The surgeon I recommend because an ex went and I there and they were very good.

Best place to ask about them is stripper/dancer forums as they obviously have a higher level then average with boob jobs.

www.justbreastimplants.com/forum/ is a good place to ask more good questions from women who have had it done.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

ClareAnne said:


> I wish you all the best with this Vicky, I completely understand where you are coming from. I have never had any boobs even when I was fat, then I lost weight and it came from my boobs too.. life just isn't fair!! lol. I know a couple of people that have had breast augmentation and the recovery was pretty fast, they weren't into training though so couldn't really tell you how long you'd have to rest ect. I would say it would be a fair amount of time though, but everyones healing capabilities are different so could be longer or shorter than the average person. I think you will look great with it done, most fitness models have them as well, for exactly the same reason. If I could afford it I would defo consider it myself, one day!


Ah yeah I think alot of women would if money wasn't a problem ! It's hard for my friends and family to understand but because I used to have big boobs when I was bigger I miss them  x


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Vickky said:


> Ah yeah I think alot of women would if money wasn't a problem ! It's hard for my friends and family to understand but because I used to have big boobs when I was bigger I miss them  x


Their are good places that aren't mega bucks. People go on about cheap boob jobs - how the **** do they know the price? Makes me laugh! Crap boob jobs are done by cheap and expensive places. Thats why you go by recommendation.

I mean feck... Transform were putting sofa silicon into women til last year and they are among the priciest!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Might sound stupid but if u had a baby then wouldn't that make ur boobs bigger as u would have to breast feed for the first how ever many months when the babas born ? xx


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Might sound stupid but if u had a baby then wouldn't that make ur boobs bigger as u would have to breast feed for the first how ever many months when the babas born ? xx


 :blink: Only scoobs would suggest having a baby to increase breast size


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Might sound stupid but if u had a baby then wouldn't that make ur boobs bigger as u would have to breast feed for the first how ever many months when the babas born ? xx


Yes it will but then the milk goes and they either shrink OR empty in milk size and leave crumpled empty sacks... hence women often go for them afterwards. Along, often, with a lollipop lift.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I was never a fan of boob jobs.. but recently ive changed opinion after seeing frankie stanford from the saturdays... if you do it tastefully, not too big they can look fab... Sorry this dosent answer your original question but wanted to share my opinion/findings :laugh: (she looks so good haha, and I think she looks very happy with her new body)

before










after


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yes, my last 4 gf's had them, 3 whilst I was with them - what do you exactly want to know?
> 
> Re original questions.
> 
> ...


Brussels don't even do nice sprouts !


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

my x wife and my 2 oldest daughters had it done by transform all in all cost me 12 k when i split up with her my new partner was f*cked of with what i had my hands on so she went for the op aswell,but as she was 48 she had to have her nips cut of and moved up as well and that was 6k we ended up in the same room as my x but i never let on, as for getting back in training 6-8 weeks my oldest daughter had her op at 11am and went clubing the same night my x was in agony for a week


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

lxm said:


> I was never a fan of boob jobs.. but recently ive changed opinion after seeing frankie stanford from the saturdays... if you do it tastefully, not too big they can look fab... Sorry this dosent answer your original question but wanted to share my opinion/findings :laugh: (she looks so good haha, and I think she looks very happy with her new body)
> 
> before
> 
> ...


Excellent I'd bone her twice as hard now


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

DeadpoolX said:


> Brussels don't even do nice sprouts !


And the Welsh are only good at shagging sheep?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

yo pappa i remember your thread on mt about four years ago about your misses having it done you still with her lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

vetran said:


> yo pappa i remember your thread on mt about four years ago about your misses having it done you still with her lol


Nope, she was about 4 women back LOL


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

OP i will need to touch them feel them to eherrrmmm so give you py professional opinion


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> OP i will need to touch them feel them to eherrrmmm so give you py professional opinion


sure whysoserious will have no issues!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> *OP i will need to touch them feel them to eherrrmmm so give you py professional opinion *


had my hands on 2 enhancements theres nothing really special about them or should i say 4 ha , theres nothing wrong with saggys guys its hard nips for me all day long lol


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Might sound stupid but if u had a baby then wouldn't that make ur boobs bigger as u would have to breast feed for the first how ever many months when the babas born ? xx


I think u are still being breast fed i.e having a bit of "bitty"

They do shrink once you've sucked all the goodness out of 'em!!


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> And the Welsh are only good at shagging sheep?


Sheep and women yes ! Most of your "boob enhanced" ex's probably left you for a Welshman - it's just the way it is I'm afraid .


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

DeadpoolX said:


> Sheep and women yes ! Most of your "boob enhanced" ex's probably left you for a Welshman - it's just the way it is I'm afraid .


 

Hopefully, like seeing the Welsh suffer :tongue:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Hopefully, like seeing the Welsh suffer :tongue:


Im half Welsh..Dammn it.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> Im half Welsh..Dammn it.


I thought as much , I could sense the good in you VeNum .


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Back to boobies though - I got my mrs a boob job for Christmas 2 years ago .

Booked it with a Mr Singh @ MYA ( he's the dude who done Katie Price's ) . Nothing but good words to say about the entire process . Professional , reassuring and excellent results . I paid a bit extra for the naturelle soft touch ones so it came in @ £4,000. Well worth it for the wife's confidence and my enjoyment !

Mr Singh even convinced my Mrs to go 2 sizes bigger than she planned originally - the guy is a legend 

The soft touch are bout £500 extra but don't feel like rock hard bolt ons so well worth it IMO . Plus they come with lifetime guarantee !

Happy to discuss it more if you wanna PM .


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Indeed. BACK TO BREASTS.

:beer:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

My mate had one last xmas and loads of girls have them in work. U should avoid physical activity for at least 6 weeks. U can have them behind or in front of the muscle but behind hurts more. If they are a little saggy or dropped a little they will probably recommend going under the muscle. U may of already been told this but couldn't be assed reading the whole thread lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Also, if you go big like my misses they will recommend behind the muscle because otherwise, what will hold it up? Skin? Will defo sag. She had 425cc (and she's tiny, just above 50kg) and wants to go bigger again (650-700cc!) and the surgeon nigh on refused to do it in front of the muscle because he didn't want to give her implants that would make her unhappy within a couple of years when they sag.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> My mate had one last xmas and loads of girls have them in work. U should avoid physical activity for at least 6 weeks. U can have them behind or in front of the muscle but behind hurts more. If they are a little saggy or dropped a little they will probably recommend going under the muscle. U may of already been told this but couldn't be assed reading the whole thread lol


Thankyou !!! will wait to hear from some appointments !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

ive taken the plunge and have booked some consultations !!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just wipe them with toilet paper. That seems to make the majority of womens 4rses grow.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Just wipe them with toilet paper. That seems to make the majority of womens 4rses grow.


i'm not going to lie, this was an attempt at funny that I feel failed

:clap:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> i'm not going to lie, this was an attempt at funny that I feel failed
> 
> :clap:


I feel the same to be honest,Haha. Was an old joke that actually sounded better in my head,lol.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Google "Eve Laurence". Those are what every pair of boobs should look like. I watch too much pr0n


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Vickky said:


> ive taken the plunge and have booked some consultations !!!


I can recommend a good place thats half the price of most places and I can hands on (literally) say how good they are. Put it this way, my ex had Transform boobs for £5000 and my current misses at the place I will recommend for much less and the quality is just as good and the result, IMO, better.

Drop me a PM if you want


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I can recommend a good place thats half the price of most places and I can hands on (literally) say how good they are. Put it this way, my ex had Transform boobs for £5000 and my current misses at the place I will recommend for much less and the quality is just as good and the result, IMO, better.
> 
> Drop me a PM if you want


You need to share the methods you are using to convince your girlfriends to get boob jobs...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

rectus said:


> You need to share the methods you are using to convince your girlfriends to get boob jobs...


I don't!

TBH I'm just a supportive guy and very accepting. I've often found they've waited years and people they'd been with in the past were dicks or just generally unsupportive in their lives so didn't want to get it done without feeling secure.

So answer is - don't ask for anything, make sure they are fit in the first place and be supportive. I think it prolly pushes them in that direction as they know my ex's all have them and it may bring out a competitive streak.

Never ever asked for boob jobs on them tho.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Vickky said:


> ive taken the plunge and have booked some consultations !!!


Good luck and hope you have a fast recovery


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Lol of course from only a progress point of view right ! My fault for posting about boobs !!


I only checked because it seemed one our more astute members was slightly confused about your gender, curiosity got the better of me so I had to see what the hell he was on about!

Let's just say where his confusion came from I have no idea.

Usually boob jobs are about self esteem and confidence, Just saying that you certainly shouldn't have any lack of those feelings in your current condition.

On a more serious note there is actually good progression between the pictures looks like you've worked hard for it, nicely done.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

You going to start a log about them? People love seeing progress pics on this website.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Usually boob jobs are about self esteem and confidence, Just saying that you certainly shouldn't have any lack of those feelings in your current condition


Indeed, there is quite a surprisingly high rate of women who commit suicide who have had their breasts enhanced. This is down to the belief that breast surgery will fix their problems of confidence and self worth, but for most there is an underlying issue that needs to be addressed. Talking to a qualified therapist is highly beneficial, it's also less expensive and less dangerous than surgery.

There are circumstances where enhancement makes sense, for instance when a fitness model has achieved such low levels of body fat, the breast tissue disappears and in order to restore their femininity I think it's a good choice to have surgery.

Ooh that was a bit serious... get them out for the lads?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds abit too good to be true !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> I only checked because it seemed one our more astute members was slightly confused about your gender, curiosity got the better of me so I had to see what the hell he was on about!
> 
> Let's just say where his confusion came from I have no idea.
> 
> ...


Thank you !!!!


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't do it, abs are all u need!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Oscars said:


> Don't do it, abs are all u need!


I don't feel very feminine I miss them !!


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

You look good, don't worry about it


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

As someone once said to me "Expect the Best but prepare for the worst"

A few things can go wrong with an operation,its not a straight forward procedure. So you really have to weight up the pros and cons of everything and be 100% sure before you go ahead with it.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dont scare her she will be fine i've had a couple of operations removing stupid cysts neck and chest .. vicky will be fine


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Dont scare her she will be fine i've had a couple of operations removing stupid cysts neck and chest .. vicky will be fine


I wonder what the hell you we're gonna say then lol not to sure cysts can compare but points for trying Scoobs.

You are right though she'll be fine.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Dont scare her she will be fine i've had a couple of operations removing stupid cysts neck and chest .. vicky will be fine


Not trying to scare her at all. Just saying that something like this could have a massive impact on her life negatively so she should prepare for it.

I wish harm to noone and from her posts she seems lovely,but as a person I'm never prepared to blow smoke up someone's 4rse just to make them feel better,if i think something I will say it.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Like many other of life's situ's, there are risks, they will be explained fully at her consultations, then it is her choice to make if its worth the risk or not.

To me personally, when i do go ahead and get mines done, i will find someone reputable(many friends have had good job done on them and they will be my first port of call when finding someone *I* trust) through people who i know and will let me see the 'work' so-to-speak.

I know someone who had it done abroad and wasn't happy, had to travel all the way over to the original place she got them done to see surgeon(am sure it was promised that any further consultations would be in her home country but would have cost more to travel to their only place in UK from Scotland ( only clinic was London) than it was to get another cheap flight to wherever)...ended up having to have them fixed and worked out cheaper to have had it done here in the first place, given flights, medical insurance etc.

Good luck chicky, research well, speak to many who have had it done. All the best


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Vickky said:


> morning all !!
> 
> was wondering if anyone knew on here about boob jobs and training etc?
> 
> ...


My wife had it done last year, went behind the muscle. Slightly Longer healing time but better finish IMO especially if you have lower body fat. And with regards to training with them.... Jodie march doesn't seem to have a problem with it lol


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Not trying to scare her at all. Just saying that something like this could have a massive impact on her life negatively so she should prepare for it.
> 
> I wish harm to noone and from her posts she seems lovely,but as a person I'm never prepared to blow smoke up someone's 4rse just to make them feel better,if i think something I will say it.


Thanks for the support guys  it's something I've wanted for a very long time going from a size 16 to a 6 has left me with little body fat there and it's the shape I miss not the size ! Just want to look fuller again I'm only 21 I don't want flappers lol


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Size 16 to 6 wow !

How long did it take you ?

Well done btw that's impressive :thumb:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

DeadpoolX said:


> Size 16 to 6 wow !
> 
> How long did it take you ?
> 
> Well done btw that's impressive :thumb:


did it very slowly over a few years ..didnt want the loose skin etc from dramatic loss !!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That is amazing Vicky! Wow. U must feel very proud. I know what u mean about flappers tho! Lol!


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

Vickky said:


> did it very slowly over a few years ..didnt want the loose skin etc from dramatic loss !!!


^^ thats comitment!!

My gf had hers done at methley park in leeds, the woman there is thought of as the best female plastic surgeon (for breast implants) in this part of europe.

She only went to a C and they went behind the muscle, she was in pain for days after and didnt train for weeks, shes totally back to normal now though and never had a problem!

Also they offer great aftercare which is often overlooked!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> That is amazing Vicky! Wow. U must feel very proud. I know what u mean about flappers tho! Lol!


itll be your turn next !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

KitchenGuy said:


> ^^ thats comitment!!
> 
> My gf had hers done at methley park in leeds, the woman there is thought of as the best female plastic surgeon (for breast implants) in this part of europe.
> 
> ...


ooo really im in norwich so trying to go cambs london or here !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Vickky said:


> itll be your turn next !!


I wish. If I ever managed to save up half the money it would be a miracle lol


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I wish. If I ever managed to save up half the money it would be a miracle lol


I'd get saving if i were you... :whistling:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I wish. If I ever managed to save up half the money it would be a miracle lol


Dont be silly u dont need one ur prefect the way u are .. =]


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I wish. If I ever managed to save up half the money it would be a miracle lol


Zoo or Nuts paid for Jodie Marsh's breast enhancements so she is obliged to get them out on a regular basis for them. I wonder if UK-M members could put their money together...

:whistling:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

rectus said:


> Zoo or Nuts paid for Jodie Marsh's breast enhancements so she is obliged to get them out on a regular basis for them. I wonder if UK-M members could put their money together...
> 
> :whistling:


would save me a fortune !!!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Vickky said:


> would save me a fortune !!!


how much they gonna cost roughly then ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

rectus said:


> Zoo or Nuts paid for Jodie Marsh's breast enhancements so she is obliged to get them out on a regular basis for them. I wonder if UK-M members could put their money together...
> 
> :whistling:


We have been through this on my journal. Theres a few of us that want it done and someone worked out if every ukm member paid £1 then there would be enough for a good few boob jobs. Lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Vickky said:


> would save me a fortune !!!





Kaywoodham said:


> We have been through this on my journal. Theres a few of us that want it done and someone worked out if every ukm member paid £1 then there would be enough for a good few boob jobs. Lol


but you ladies do realise we would own your boobies right? If I was feeling lonely one night you would be obliged to send me a picture message.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

rectus said:


> but you ladies do realise we would own your boobies right? If I was feeling lonely one night you would be obliged to send me a picture message.


lol this would be the problem not sure the fella would love that !!....its funny my journals been really quiet and as soon as i do a thread with boobs in it ...woah !!


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I can confirm on behalf of all straight men :

We really like boobies :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a solution. Get rid of the fella, get a free boob job and a busy journal lol


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I have a solution. Get rid of the fella, get a free boob job and a busy journal lol


hahaha aww dont he'll cry !!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Dont be silly u dont need one ur prefect the way u are .. =]


Did you blush when you wrote that and start drawing imaginary circles on the floor with your foot?


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Did you blush when you wrote that and start drawing imaginary circles on the floor with your foot?


I had a bit of sick come up into my mouth when I read it .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> I had a bit of sick come up into my mouth when I read it .


First thing that came to mind was "What a drip" when I read it.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Send me a pic of your current boobs and I'll let u know from there :whistling:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Send me a pic of your current boobs and I'll let u know from there :whistling:


What's your number mate,I'll send you a photo of my boobs now.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I have a solution. Get rid of the fella, get a free boob job and a busy journal lol


Yep ... I also have a similar solution, get rid of the BF and you and Kay can both come up to my house for a closer inspection an I'll inspect for free!!! :whistling:


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What's your number mate,I'll send you a photo of my boobs now.


Sorry brother I only like fem boobs not manfem!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Sorry brother I only like fem boobs not manfem!


ah sorry mate,I thought you were replying to my post :lol:


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

http://myfreeimplants.com/


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Yep ... I also have a similar solution, get rid of the BF and you and Kay can both come up to my house for a closer inspection an I'll inspect for free!!! :whistling:


Are u paying travelling expenses and money I would miss from work?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u paying travelling expenses and money I would miss from work?


Yep I'll pick you up it's not a problem the inspections make it worth the while anyways hahah! and you don't work 7 days per week surely?!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Yep I'll pick you up it's not a problem the inspections make it worth the while anyways hahah! and you don't work 7 days per week surely?!!


Alright no I don't that's true but il have to bring my boy don't mind do ya


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Vickky said:


> lol this would be the problem not sure the fella would love that !!....its funny my journals been really quiet and as soon as i do a thread with boobs in it ...woah !!


You know what that's exactly what I just thought when I saw your thread had been bumped AGAIN some how I feel that a thread on penis enlargement wouldn't prove so popular, it's a strange world


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Alright no I don't that's true but il have to bring my boy don't mind do ya


Urm..... Yea sure he can come but when it all goes ahead I'll give him a bowl of lucky charms and put finding nemo on to keep him occupied, that ok?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> how much they gonna cost roughly then ?


Usually around 2k a boob........that equals 4k if you were wondering! :lol:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Usually around 2k a boob........that equals 4k if you were wondering! :lol:


probs guna be about 5 in total now adays !!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Urm..... Yea sure he can come but when it all goes ahead I'll give him a bowl of lucky charms and put finding nemo on to keep him occupied, that ok?


U don't give a kid lucky charms if u want peace lol


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> First thing that came to mind was "What a drip" when I read it.


 :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Dont be silly u dont need one ur prefect the way u are .. =]


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U don't give a kid lucky charms if u want peace lol


god yeah hypo !!!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

My sister in law was always self conscious of her small boobs, but they suited her physique, she is only tiny, she had hers done about 9 years ago when she was 32, and it gave her more confidence, she dosen't flash them all over the place, she just feels better in herself wearing normal clothes, ie t shirts, tops, dresses, i cant remember how much they cost though.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U don't give a kid lucky charms if u want peace lol


Ok well I'll give him a few diazepam , should knock him out for a few hours you happy with that?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

some people on here are pretty cringeworthy.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> My sister in law was always self conscious of her small boobs, but they suited her physique, she is only tiny, she had hers done about 9 years ago when she was 32, and it gave her more confidence, she dosen't flash them all over the place, she just feels better in herself wearing normal clothes, ie t shirts, tops, dresses, i cant remember how much they cost though.


You know a little too much about your sister-in-laws tits... dirty boy.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> My sister in law was always self conscious of her small boobs, but they suited her physique, she is only tiny, she had hers done about 9 years ago when she was 32, and it gave her more confidence, she dosen't flash them all over the place, she just feels better in herself wearing normal clothes, ie t shirts, tops, dresses, i cant remember how much they cost though.


When you have wee boobies(like me, for instance) clothing doesn't fit properly, doesn't sit right:cursing: most shops sell stuff that even the smaller sizes(6-10)...have room for bigger boobies than someone who is LEAN will have...skinny fat and skinny lean are very different...and its very frustrating when your clothes don't fit, you are going somewhere nice and you have to buy well in advance to have said clothing altered....doesn't help with confidence, makes alot of stuff you would like to buy 'out of bounds' cause the alteration would be too difficult. Means you are stuck with the same old styles....for me, i'd like to have more choice, my wardrobe is filled with one or two different 'styles' of dresses...each in many different colours.

My point being, that we don't all want them to flash in peoples faces, just that it would be nice to buy clothes that fit, that we look good in, without having to have it all altered....cause its a pain in the ass if something comes up unexpectedly.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Stuff your bra to make your clothes fit.

I much prefer small boobs to fake boobs.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I only agreed to pay for my Mrs to have them done because I knew she wouldn't flash them about . Agree with you totally Ser , my mrs finds it so much easier buying clothes and feels so much happier wearing basic normal clothes than she ever did .

Obviously if we go out somewhere nice and she puts on a nice fitted dress then they are a bit more exposed but a wonderbra can do that for some anyway . It's the fact that she is more confident and half the time she don't need a bra anyway for some dresses , which is nice!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Ok well I'll give him a few diazepam , should knock him out for a few hours you happy with that?


dont be silly, kids are easy some paper and pencils happy forever, or shrek 1 or 2, some wheetos no milk, disney channel jobs a gudden


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Love this a thread full of men saying you are perfect the way you are... trying to build (often unnatural) muscle. Irony?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Love this a thread full of men saying you are perfect the way you are... trying to build (often unnatural) muscle. Irony?


I am natural !!!! This is what I used to be like 

See boobies no boobies !'


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

You misunderstand Vikky. I'm not against boob jobs at all!

I'm saying the guys saying stay as you are... whilst trying to build loads of muscle - pot, kettle, black?


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> You misunderstand Vikky. I'm not against boob jobs at all!
> 
> I'm saying the guys saying stay as you are... a number saying stay the way you are... whilst trying to build loads of muscle - pot, kettle, black?


Oh I see !!! Yeah I guess !! Everyone's got dif goals !


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Exactly. Its an insult to free choice IMO if people start trying to tell you how to look. I'd tell anyone who tells me to get smaller/why do you wanna get massive to do one! LOL 

Same for women and boobs/bodies. Just men trying to control how women look, once again.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i buy my bra's with boobies included:lol:

I like all boobies when they are soemone elses...but i still want mines bigger to make my body 'balanced' NOT enormously huge or owt, just balanced with the work i put in to sculpt my frame)....and to make clothes buying FUN again...am sure both of my points are something that Vikki has experienced.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

DeadpoolX said:


> I only agreed to pay for my Mrs to have them done because I knew she wouldn't flash them about . Agree with you totally Ser , my mrs finds it so much easier buying clothes and feels so much happier wearing basic normal clothes than she ever did .
> 
> Obviously if we go out somewhere nice and she puts on a nice fitted dress then they are a bit more exposed but a wonderbra can do that for some anyway . It's the fact that she is more confident and half the time she don't need a bra anyway for some dresses , which is nice!


  i bet it is i am green with envy...but will take on the classic uk-m style and say pics or no boobies:lol:

This isn't meant to sound like a big headed post by any means...but, i am lean all year...(i don't try, read journal and see i ain't exactly clean eating lol)

BUT all i have are a set of nipples, great nipps granted, but still, i wouldn't mind having a bit of boobage, going swimming i look like a guy in a bikini but without the body hair...and much prettier:cursing:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Actually, think of it like this...those who only train upper body, their bodies are unbalanced with their decent upper half and twiggy legs...its a bit like that...though that 'type' of shape is still easier to buy clothes for!


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

dp


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Vickky said:


> I am natural !!!! This is what I used to be like
> View attachment 99473
> 
> 
> See boobies no boobies !'


my advice - put the weight back on and then fill em up properly , to me you look more feminine in the first pic,2nd is just media brainwash

oh and the underwear in the first pic is what I'd prefer as well, you are not looking bad at all in the 2nd photo,you just look better and more feminine in the first one

each to his own and everyones mileage vary really

good luck!


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> dp


Couldn't disagree more . 2 nd pic looks like its all been well worth the effort , well done .


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

KRIS_B said:


> Send me a pic of your current boobs and I'll let u know from there :whistling:


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Ser said:


> i bet it is i am green with envy...but will take on the classic uk-m style and say pics or no boobies:lol:
> 
> This isn't meant to sound like a big headed post by any means...but, i am lean all year...(i don't try, read journal and see i ain't exactly clean eating lol)
> 
> BUT all i have are a set of nipples, great nipps granted, but still, i wouldn't mind having a bit of boobage, going swimming i look like a guy in a bikini but without the body hair...and much prettier:cursing:


Lol maybe if I get accepted into the adult lounge pics will follow !


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Vickky said:


> I am natural !!!! This is what I used to be like
> View attachment 99473
> 
> 
> See boobies no boobies !'


yup chicky, totally understand..there isn nothing wrong with how you look now hun, but i also know where you are coming from in trying to make your body more balanced....and clothes fit better....goiing shopping with your mates won't be something to find excuses for once they are done!



Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> my advice - put the weight back on and then fill em up properly , to me you look more feminine in the first pic,2nd is just media brainwash
> 
> oh and the underwear in the first pic is what I'd prefer as well, you are not looking bad at all in the 2nd photo,you just look better and more feminine in the first one
> 
> ...


Vikki has worked very hard to get to this level of bodyfat, whilst i do love curves, i also love a well looked after physique. Where i live men don't look like they train, they tend to be pigeon chested and fat bellied...should i go round here telling people who have put in so much effort that they should look like what i see on the streets? I appreciate that everyone has their own tastes and i ain't ranting...just after so much effort and time, saying put on fat to get boobies back is kind of a silly thing to suggest(given that she has stated the amount of effort she has put in as she wasn't happy)....she had that and didn't like it, hence all the effort over a few years to change her shape....what an amazing achievment!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

DeadpoolX said:


> Couldn't disagree more . 2 nd pic looks like its all been well worth the effort , well done .


 :thumb: couldn't agree more!! :bounce:



DeadpoolX said:


> Lol maybe if I get accepted into the adult lounge pics will follow !


AARRGGG!!! you gotta be here a year and have at least 1000 posts...but see rep


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> my advice - put the weight back on and then fill em up properly , to me you look more feminine in the first pic,2nd is just media brainwash
> 
> oh and the underwear in the first pic is what I'd prefer as well, you are not looking bad at all in the 2nd photo,you just look better and more feminine in the first one
> 
> ...


Mate your a **** hole! Seriously not surprised you've been negged to fcuk!

Media brain washed what? What the hell are you talking about the girl obviously wasn't happy how she was before so she has worked damn hard to change her appearance and is now much happier, And you tear a strip off her saying what you have, idiot man really!

It's just the same as most the guys here are trying to do, some dude posts before and after going from chunky blubber butt to a lean shredded physique you wouldn't be such a tool to say to him you looked better before would you!

So why say it to the OP in this thread.

And what with underwear comment, as u like them so much why not ask her to send them to u, your such Cnut I'm sure they would look great on you!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

eh handbags at dawn??

Think comment wasn't meant the way it read(we have all done that lol)

I didn't neg him, just said what i thought in a post....if this turns into a full on battle am out!!


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Ser said:


> :thumb: couldn't agree more!! :bounce:
> 
> AARRGGG!!! you gotta be here a year and have at least 1000 posts...but see rep


See rep ?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah, i repped you....i did go weewee first though..you should have it already


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Ser said:


> yeah, i repped you....i did go weewee first though..you should have it already


Got it cheers ;-)


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> aye...perfection


Blimey madonnas let herself go a bit!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Mate your a **** hole! Seriously not surprised you've been negged to fcuk!
> 
> Media brain washed what? What the hell are you talking about the girl obviously wasn't happy how she was before so she has worked damn hard to change her appearance and is now much happier, And you tear a strip off her saying what you have, idiot man really!
> 
> ...


Thank you !! I appreciate everyone is just saying their opinion but I would never want to go back to that I would rather be this size and abit unhappy with my boobs than feel uncomfortable in my own skin


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> my advice - put the weight back on and then fill em up properly , to me you look more feminine in the first pic,2nd is just media brainwash
> 
> oh and the underwear in the first pic is what I'd prefer as well, you are not looking bad at all in the 2nd photo,you just look better and more feminine in the first one
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comment but I do feel the media washout comment was unnecessary as I've trained bloody hard for that !


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

the media don't really show trained and ab's on a girly....they show skin and bone...and i have spent a long time trying damn hard to loose that 'media' look....i don't think the comment was accurate as to what the media portray tbh....at least in the uk anyways

You have worked hard chick and look damn good for it!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hahaaaa time to hand out some negs. Pr1k


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Mate your a **** hole! Seriously not surprised you've been negged to fcuk!
> 
> Media brain washed what? What the hell are you talking about the girl obviously wasn't happy how she was before so she has worked damn hard to change her appearance and is now much happier, And you tear a strip off her saying what you have, idiot man really!
> 
> ...


He's prob got moobs that would fit quite nicely...


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> He's prob got moobs that would fit quite nicely...


Don't I'll get jealous Kay lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Did you blush when you wrote that and start drawing imaginary circles on the floor with your foot?


I think he's trying to pull!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> I think he's trying to pull!


Not doing overly well lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> You misunderstand Vikky. I'm not against boob jobs at all!
> 
> I'm saying the guys saying stay as you are... whilst trying to build loads of muscle - pot, kettle, black?


This doesn't make any sense! how is it pot kettle black, you can think someone else looks perfect the way they are but not think you do yourself!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ser said:


> yup chicky, totally understand..there isn nothing wrong with how you look now hun, but i also know where you are coming from in trying to make your body more balanced....and clothes fit better....goiing shopping with your mates won't be something to find excuses for once they are done!
> 
> Vikki has worked very hard to get to this level of bodyfat, whilst i do love curves, i also love a well looked after physique. Where i live men don't look like they train, they tend to be pigeon chested and fat bellied...should i go round here telling people who have put in so much effort that they should look like what i see on the streets? I appreciate that everyone has their own tastes and i ain't ranting...just after so much effort and time, saying put on fat to get boobies back is kind of a silly thing to suggest(given that she has stated the amount of effort she has put in as she wasn't happy)....she had that and didn't like it, hence all the effort over a few years to change her shape....what an amazing achievment!!


He was just voicing his opinion and said it was his opinion people.

On one note though, one is underwear and one is a bikini (in relation to the comment about underwear being better in the first pic)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well to me if you arent going to say something nice don't say anything at all. It also had nothing to do with what the thread was actually about. Its not about what men prefer. Vicky said that she was going for it and all his post does is basically put her down.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

WhySoSerious said:


> This doesn't make any sense! how is it pot kettle black, you can think someone else looks perfect the way they are but not think you do yourself!


Course it makes sense.

The literal translation:

"As generally understood, the person accusing (the "pot") is understood to share some quality with the target of their accusation (the "kettle"). The pot is mocking the kettle for a little soot when the pot itself is thoroughly covered in the same. An alternative interpretation, recognised by some,[1][2] but not all,[3] sources is that the pot is sooty (being placed on a fire), while the kettle is clean and shiny (being placed on coals only), and hence when the pot accuses the kettle of being black, it is the pot's own sooty reflection that it sees: the pot accuses the kettle of a fault that only the pot has, rather than one that they share."

E.g. both wanting to change significantly.

Duh!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Missus had em done in May and shes over the moon with them, and ahem so am I :-D

Went from 36c to 36e cup and look great tbh, she used Transform, very good price and rly good start to finish and after care too.

Did i say i like them too! Lol.

Id say go for it it ur thinking about it, the wife was pretty sore for 2 weeks but everything went ok with no problems.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Missus had em done in May and shes over the moon with them, and ahem so am I :-D
> 
> Went from 36c to 36e cup and look great tbh, she used Transform, very good price and rly good start to finish and after care too.
> 
> ...


hoping jason will be as enthusiastic as you !!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Course it makes sense.
> 
> The literal translation:
> 
> ...


But this isn't a game of mocking, this is giving an opinion and also of the opposite sex which you would generally want to look different to yourself. I most certainly do not want my partner stacked. So they do not really "share some quality" when their looks and goals are completly different


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

WhySoSerious said:


> But this isn't a game of mocking, this is giving an opinion and also of the opposite sex which you would generally want to look different to yourself. I most certainly do not want my partner stacked. So they do not really "share some quality" when their looks and goals are completly different


Forest and tree's. Carry on.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well to me if you arent going to say something nice don't say anything at all. It also had nothing to do with what the thread was actually about. Its not about what men prefer. Vicky said that she was going for it and all his post does is basically put her down.


Tis true but then again this is a forum for opinions so he is welcome to give it. I'm not saying I agree with him before some idiot pipes in. I'm just saying people get shot down for giving an opinion but am I wrong in thinking thats the whole point of the forum?

I understand if its something thats actually against fact and when people state it as fact and not as opinion but this isnt the case for this guy


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> But this isn't a game of mocking, this is giving an opinion and also of the opposite sex which you would generally want to look different to yourself. I most certainly do not want my partner stacked. So they do not really "share some quality" when their looks and goals are completly different


im confused !! whats going on !!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Vickky said:


> im confused !! whats going on !!


p.s i am not getting stacked dont worry jase =) x


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

WhySoSerious said:


> Tis true but then again this is a forum for opinions so he is welcome to give it. I'm not saying I agree with him before some idiot pipes in. I'm just saying people get shot down for giving an opinion but am I wrong in thinking thats the whole point of the forum?
> 
> I understand if its something thats actually against fact and when people state it as fact and not as opinion but this isnt the case for this guy


So if people started coming on here and saying that muscle and steroids are bad that they wouldn't be hounded and shot down? Same here. I've seen it done several times and every time they get shot to pieces. She hasn't asked for opinions on it at all, just recommendations and advice on where and how.

Just because its a forum there is no reason for people to come and boot in with their size 9's, just because they can. Like Katy said, if you've nothing positive say, don't.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Vickky said:


> hoping jason will be as enthusiastic as you !!


Lol im sure he will!

Only time i was slightly ****ed off with em is on holiday they got more attention than i did! :-( lol, both off other women and obviously blokes, quite funny the effect they have on men tbh.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> So if people started coming on here and saying that muscle and steroids are bad that they wouldn't be hounded and shot down? Same here. I've seen it done several times and every time they get shot to pieces. She hasn't asked for opinions on it at all, just recommendations and advice on where and how.
> 
> Just because its a forum there is no reason for people to come and boot in with their size 9's, just because they can. Like Katy said, if you've nothing positive say, don't.


Agreed  nothing he has said has anything to do with what it was actually about and it clearly comes across as a put down rather than opinion.

But it's Kay or Kayleigh not Katy lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> my advice - put the weight back on and then fill em up properly , to me you look more feminine in the first pic,2nd is just media brainwash
> 
> oh and the underwear in the first pic is what I'd prefer as well, you are not looking bad at all in the 2nd photo,you just look better and more feminine in the first one
> 
> ...


Negged ,,i think your a complete muppet for saying that to Vicky leave her alone she looks good in both pics but you can't see that cos your a complete wasteman.. she has put all the hard and effort in to get to how she wants to be and got herself a cracking body 

Vicky ignore this muppet he aint worth the time or space

Scoob

Ollie


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Negged ,,i think your a complete muppet for saying that to Vicky leave her alone she looks good in both pics but you can't see that cos your a complete wasteman.. she has put all the hard and effort in to get to how she wants to be and got herself a cracking body
> 
> Vicky ignore this muppet he aint worth the time or space
> 
> ...


Thanks scoob !!!

spoken to a few more people now telling me horror stories but hasnt put me off yet ...got appt on friday watch this space !


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Negged ,,i think your a complete muppet for saying that to Vicky leave her alone she looks good in both pics but you can't see that cos your a complete wasteman.. she has put all the hard and effort in to get to how she wants to be and got herself a cracking body
> 
> Vicky ignore this muppet he aint worth the time or space
> 
> ...


Thanks scoob !!!

spoken to a few more people now telling me horror stories but hasnt put me off yet ...got appt on friday watch this space !


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Thanks scoob !!!
> 
> spoken to a few more people now telling me horror stories but hasnt put me off yet ...got appt on friday watch this space !


Wicked good luck for Friday your be fine  Scoobs x


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Vickky said:


> Thanks scoob !!!
> 
> spoken to a few more people now telling me horror stories but hasnt put me off yet ...got appt on friday watch this space !


In my experience horror stories are mostly hearsay from the nobbers who 1) want it doin but haven't money 2) are the same about everything in life 3) jealous.....

Had same when i had laser eye surgery, and that went fine, boob jobs are part of everyday life for thousands of women, safer than anything these days, my wifes have been fine and healed rly well, only thing id say, buy some bio oil to use if u have em done to make the skin subtle afterwards.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hello all !

went to my appt on friday ! ..very useful and have decided on a surgeon now so just got to go and see her on tuesday !!! arghh!!!! scared !!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

my Mrs had hers done at transform. Bit sore for a while but well worth it coz they went south after 2 kids. " i like!"


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Vickky said:


> hello all !
> 
> went to my appt on friday ! ..very useful and have decided on a surgeon now so just got to go and see her on tuesday !!! arghh!!!! scared !!


Oooo exciting!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Guess who's got a date !!!!! Doing Rice test time lmao have to put rice in stockings to see size I like! What you think?!?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:wub:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just get 36e's like our lass, makes me happy haha


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Guess who's got a date !!!!! Doing Rice test time lmao have to put rice in stockings to see size I like! What you think?!?
> View attachment 100725


Go bigger .

It's one of the few things you can have as much as you want and it costs no extra ! 

I thought the surgeon was winding me up when he said " it's £4,000 wether she goes for a C cup or an E cup , and I know which I'd prefer"

lol


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

go for it vicky! if i had the money to something done on myself to make me feel better about myself etc i wouldnt let anyone get in the way!  hope everything goes well and your happy with the results 

p.s any chance of some after pics?  lol i joke i joke.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Guess who's got a date !!!!! Doing Rice test time lmao have to put rice in stockings to see size I like! What you think?!?
> View attachment 100725


Bigger! Def bigger! Lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best for this vicky!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Am I the only one whos *not* going to say bigger ? wont bigger mean less natural looking and more 'plasticky' ?

That size looks great! Imo and that grin says you think so too!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

lxm said:


> Am I the only one whos *not* going to say bigger ? wont bigger mean less natural looking and more 'plasticky' ?
> 
> That size looks great! Imo and that grin says you think so too!


No!! i will back you!! years back i wanted more than balanced, but my perspective of those having 'bigger' so far, is that they all want them reduced to a 'balanced' level. The 'rice bags' are balanced with your physique chick, you could go a size bigger without it being 'weird' looking if thats what YOU want.

Years gone by i used to say i wanted bigger than average, now, years of experience (still no boobies, had post pregnancy breast feeding boobies that could have saved the whole of Africa from starvation to boot!) i just want what will balance my frame out! The clothes shopping that is hard? EQUALLY as hard with oversized boobies, it makes the day as much of a stress fuelled day as it was before!! She is petite by sizing....so it makes sense...they ain't for 'flashing' or 'adult work' so i am assuming our chick wants to enjoy clothes and clothes shopping as much as feeling comfortable in her own skin.....AND with day to day life


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That's true actually, buying clothes use to get me really down as I would see so many pretty dresses and other bits my boobs were always too big for  back in the day when I had E boobs... Boooooo


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Guess who's got a date !!!!! Doing Rice test time lmao have to put rice in stockings to see size I like! What you think?!?
> View attachment 100725


Perfect size if you're asking me


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

My wife wants to get them done next year so subbing to see how yours come out (in the name of research obviously!)


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Guess who's got a date !!!!! Doing Rice test time lmao have to put rice in stockings to see size I like! What you think?!?
> View attachment 100725


Looking perfect like that i reckon beaut .. any bigger than it looks like u have had a boob implant but like that it looks like you were born with those puppies :bounce:

when the date x


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

To be fair my misses and give balance to the size option, wants them bigger than the 425cc, 32E's she's got. If you are small and have only have a small amount of breast tissue you *will* look more plasticky if thats the right term, because a majority of the boob will be the implant. I personally love them as they are but have no objections to the 650-700cc she wants to upgrade to in 6-12 month. Then again, I've always loved the hyper female/hyper male look myself.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> To be fair my misses and give balance to the size option, wants them bigger than the 425cc, 32E's she's got. If you are small and have only have a small amount of breast tissue you *will* look more plasticky if thats the right term, because a majority of the boob will be the implant. I personally love them as they are but have no objections to the 650-700cc she wants to upgrade to in 6-12 month. Then again, I've always loved the hyper female/hyper male look myself.


x2... wife's talking of upgrading to Jordan size (when she was at her biggest) which she said was J? or JJ? I won't complain.... she likes the muscle with porn tits look, and who am i to complain?? :devil2:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

LOL - exactly. I don't think the misses wants to go quite that size but to look big since its clear they are fake regardless, she wants them to look amazing on stage.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> x2... wife's talking of upgrading to Jordan size (when she was at her biggest) which she said was J? or JJ? I won't complain.... she likes the muscle with porn tits look, and who am i to complain?? :devil2:


I want complain either if you agree to put pics on AL 

Seen how hot your missus is, bigger tits, well...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Defo improves all over shape IMO upgrading - this is my misses after her op....



ATM she's carb cycling and lean as you like. Losing fat and gaining a little muscle as she goes, agrees with PEDs and uses a little var too. Perfect woman in my eyes


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Imy79 said:


> I want complain either if you agree to put pics on AL
> 
> Seen how hot your missus is, bigger tits, well...


thanks :thumb:

well she wants the "eye-catching" jordan tits so she can keep shagging hot guys as she gets older.. :devil2:



Papa Lazarou said:


> Defo improves all over shape IMO upgrading - this is my misses after her op....
> 
> View attachment 100775
> 
> ...


x2

mine also agrees with PEDS, basically anything to look good is fine (goes for me too! LOL)

she also likes the idea of being muscular/figure competitor, but with noticeable breasts, even when lean...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> thanks :thumb:
> 
> she also likes the idea of being muscular/figure competitor, but with noticeable breasts, even when lean...


Same here, went from a full C/D kinda size to B. Now she looks utterly amazing with ab's she plus is full up top. I couldn't ask for me. An utter angel in terms of personality and amazing body and good looks don't hurt one tiny bit!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> That's true actually, buying clothes use to get me really down as I would see so many pretty dresses and other bits my boobs were always too big for  back in the day when I had E boobs... Boooooo


Drool lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> thanks :thumb:
> 
> well she wants the "eye-catching" jordan tits so she can keep shagging hot guys as she gets older.. :devil2:
> 
> ...


Ausbuilt what's peds?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

PEDs = performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ausbuilt what's peds?


as @Papa Lazarou stated, Performance Enhancing Drugs.

For a BB show, that may be anabolics, but also covers fat burners (ECA/Clen/DNP) and T3/T4 etc

Basically anything that increases your performance..... in your chosen area.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> as @Papa Lazarou stated, Performance Enhancing Drugs.
> 
> For a BB show, that may be anabolics, but also covers fat burners (ECA/Clen/DNP) and T3/T4 etc
> 
> Basically anything that increases your performance..... in your chosen area.


Ah ok.. Hummmmm


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah ok.. Hummmmm


So, shoving silicon into your body is fine, booze and **** in your gut, chemicals on your face, lips, eyes etc ok, but PEDs not? :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah no I don't not agree with it! It's something I just like to listen and learn about as it interests me and may become a choice of mine in future


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

LOL fair enough - said in jest hence the smiles x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> LOL fair enough - said in jest hence the smiles x


I knowi know  x


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah yeah well because of my built already surgeon things 300 cc will take me to about a 30 f which is fine don't want to be too big because it will effect my training ! Just want to have some shape back so if and when I compete I look more feminine !


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Vickky said:


> don't want to be too big because it will effect my training


This isn't about you!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

30F, wow...They'll have there own moons! :lol:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

this blo£dy op better be worth it....came off my bulk and now cutting ...im so hungry !!!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

When is the big day u go in for the Op then Vicky .. good luck though bab your be fine n hope u have afast n quick recovery .. get some bio oil in advanced it will help disguise the scars ) xx


----------

